# Nassahegan RAW, Burlington, CT - 7/15/08



## Greg (Jul 15, 2008)

Met up withe Brian and Jeff for another Nass RAW ride. Got started at 6:30-ish. Hit the Scoville twisites and then down into Session Woods. We stayed right to take the loop around Beaver Pond.  Getting down into there was great. A few ledges we skipped, but mostly fun singletrack. The boggy area was kinda lame and then the real hike-a-biking started. Once we got through that area on the south ridge, it was a fun downhill to the Session gravel loop. We then parallel 69 back to Lamson corner.

A really great ride and one that was a bit longer than we are used to, especially as a RAW. Got out with the last of the reasonable daylight. I really liked this ride, except for the rock scrambles. If we can find the bypass around that, we'll be looking at a really great ride. About 7.3 miles and it took us about 2:15 to do it. Not bad considering the walking/climbing! :blink: We're getting faster!

Crankfire *data display* and *topo*.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

A great ride, I felt pretty good through most of it.  I could have done without having to get off my bike quite so much, and the flat tire though.   I'd do it again, but I'd want more time to enjoy the ending part without having to rush out due to failing day light (or get a headlight for my bike).  My legs are pretty much toasted right now, and it feels great!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2008)

Good ride except for the climb down the rock cliffs. Definitely have to find the bypass for that section

That GPS gives quite a bit of info. 3.4 climbing miles:-o


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

I had one of those nights when the head hits the pillow and what feels like a second later, it's morning. But I feel like a zombie today.


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

I posted this in the GPS thread too, but here's our tracked overlayed in Google Earth (looking south):


----------



## severine (Jul 16, 2008)

Impressive!!!!!

Sounds like an interesting ride.  From what Brian was explaining about the hike-a-bike parts, a little hairy in some places.  But not bad overall for you guys.  It's cool that you get to go out and explore that area so much.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2008)

Just glad I have a sub 30lb bike to carry


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Impressive!!!!!
> 
> Sounds like an interesting ride.  From what Brian was explaining about the hike-a-bike parts, a little hairy in some places.  But not bad overall for you guys.



The hike-a-bike area is actually very pretty. Fun scrambles that would be enjoyable with hiking boots, but not so much trying to carry a bike.



severine said:


> It's cool that you get to go out and explore that area so much.



A special thanks to understanding wives.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 16, 2008)

What the heck does RAW mean?   Every time I see it posted, I'm thinking its like World Wrestling Federation lingo  :???:  Is it bike speak for a hard core throw down?  :lol:

..it probably is, I mean with both wrestling and mountain biking were talking about grown men doing an activity in tights :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jul 16, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> What the heck does RAW mean?   Every time I see it posted, I'm thinking its like World Wrestling Federation lingo  :???:  Is it bike speak for a hard core throw down?  :lol:
> 
> ..it probably is, I mean with both wrestling and mountain biking were talking about grown men doing an activity in tights :lol:



RAW = Ride After Work. Not that exciting or cool, I know.

No tights for this MTBer either.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> A special thanks to understanding wives.



Agreed!  :beer:


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

You guys need to start taking more pictures if you want to get us Easties out there for a ride.  You know, psyche us up.


----------



## severine (Jul 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> A special thanks to understanding wives.





bvibert said:


> Agreed!  :beer:


Awww.... you're making me blush.  

Good, "clean" fun.  How could I object?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> You guys need to start taking more pictures if you want to get us Easties out there for a ride.  You know, psyche us up.



That's a good idea, I keep forgetting my camera.  We're usually having so much fun that we don't stop unless there's a problem or we're about to pass out though.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2008)

Come to think of it, I don't think we ever took any pics/videos of the place out of all the rides we've done there. I think the only pics are of Brian's scraped up leg.

I will also try to remember my camera so we can try to capture some pics of Greg at his lightning speed he goes through there at.


----------



## Marc (Jul 18, 2008)

severine said:


> Awww.... you're making me blush.
> 
> Good, "clean" fun.  How could I object?



So Carrie hasn't figured out that "mountain biking" = "strip club" yet eh?

Woops.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> So Carrie hasn't figured out that "mountain biking" = "strip club" yet eh?
> 
> Woops.



Thanks for letting the cat out of the bag, jerk! :roll: :smash:


----------



## severine (Jul 18, 2008)

No wonder why there's never any pictures..........  :blink:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2008)

There are picture, but being a family forum we cannot post them here.

btw Brian, you need to teach us how you fold the bills into the little animals, seems the girl love it and flock over to you;-)


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> btw Brian, you need to teach us how you fold the bills into the little animals, seems the girl love it and flock over to you;-)



So that they'd start flocking to you instead?  I think not... errr... I mean... I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## severine (Jul 18, 2008)

:roll:

Men suck.


----------



## Greg (Jul 18, 2008)

Marc said:


> You guys need to start taking more pictures if you want to get us Easties out there for a ride.  You know, psyche us up.



*[post="288218"]Click[/post]*. Nothing special and they're sorta crappy quality, but hey, it's something, right?


----------

